# Ore samples, questions?



## cnbarr (Dec 3, 2011)

I have collected these ore samples from an area in Utah, all of them were collected within a two acre radius. I was wondering if any info could be ascertained through the photos as to what type of ore they are, and whether or not they would be worth the cost of an assay? I know the area has a geothermal plant a few miles from the site, the area also has an immense amount of obsidian everywhere , even in the washes where the bank is eroded away ten plus feet down, more obsidian. 

Sample 1 was taken from bedrock in one of the washes on the site, sample 2 was found in the wash near the bedrock, all the rest were selected randomly from the area.

Any input and/or help is greatly appreciated, and if any more info is needed please ask as I will divulged any necessary info except the location. :wink: 

Thanks again in advance.
Chris


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Dec 4, 2011)

My computer probably but pictures a bit hazy. Have you crushed/panned any of the samples? #4 looks like obsidian to me. I would investigate #2 & #9 closer with a loupe or a saw then microscope. Possibly #7. Have any of these been sawn in half or are they all as collected?


----------



## cnbarr (Dec 4, 2011)

shaftsinkerawc said:


> My computer probably but pictures a bit hazy. Have you crushed/panned any of the samples? #4 looks like obsidian to me. I would investigate #2 & #9 closer with a loupe or a saw then microscope. Possibly #7. Have any of these been sawn in half or are they all as collected?



I have not crushed and panned yet, I just picked them up this week. I also sawed most of them in half to get a better look, #4 is dark blue/green granitic material I believe, with a quartz vein, the dark flat face on #4 is the saw cut. I only have a 60-100x handheld microscope, I'm not sure if that is powerful enough? I can post some close ups of the ones that spark more curiosity if needed.

Thank you for the input,
Chris


----------



## Richard36 (Dec 12, 2011)

Albite and Quartz matrix that differentiated from a Granitic Magma encased in a zone of Andesitic-Basalt within a Volcanic Zone of Mountain building activity. The rusty stains are weathered Iron Sulfides, most likely Iron Pyrite.

Sulfides indicate that this Vein System formed below The Water Table. 
(Oxides form above the Water Table.)

This material most likely formed in an Epithermal (100 to 200 C; 212 to 390 F)
to late stage Mesothermal Vein System. (200 to 300 C; 390 to 575 F)

Samples #9, #4, and #2 would be your best bet for possible gold values, 
which will most likely be micron in size bound up within the crystal lattice of the Sulfide Minerals.

The "Rock Types" are correct for you to be in a zone where Native Gold can be found, let's be clear on that, 
but I'm not convinced that this material will contain Native Element.

I hope that this is helpful.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## cnbarr (Dec 14, 2011)

Rick, 
Thank you for the response, as always your knowledge is very insightful. I will get in touch with you soon, to hopefully, have you do an assay for me.

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## ayeyou (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello to all,
I am looking for some help identifying the ore in this photo of a rock slide that comes down the mountain above my placer claims.My placer is a fluvial deposit and has coarse rough edged gold and a lot of it still has quartz attached to it.There is no gold upstream from my placer claims and none on bench other side of creek from me.I am pretty sure the gold comes from the mountain behind me but not sure if it is in the predominate quartzite and andesite or some other source. The andesite is filthy with pyrite and is a quartz pebble conglomerate as found in paleoplacers around the world.The bench claims I have are 150 feet above the creek and have gold from surface down to bedrock which is 5-10 feet down.The material it is in is not river washed rock. my question is if this ore in photo is volcanic breccia or some other conglomerate type rock and if it is the likely host rock for gold or if maybe it is the quartzite and andesite?
Any help here would be much appreciated.The claims are totally snowbound right now and acess is impossible till April and frankly I am not that patient.The second picture is clikable to enlarge but it is a large file so heads up on that. Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## jimmydolittle (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm no expert, but the green color looks to be copper that has been exposed to the air for some time. Have you had any assayed?


----------



## ayeyou (Dec 19, 2011)

No I havent had any assayed cause we were busy testing placer claims. My brother took that pic and I only saw it in past month but by then it was all snowed in in the high country.When I saw the picture and zoomed in on it I knew it was something but not sure what. There is alot of copper in the immediate area but samples i have seen of that ore is quite a bit different.Not sayin that isnt copper but its definitly different then the chalcopyrite ore I hav seen.I am pretty sure its a volcanic breccia and that can host a whole range of minerals from what I have read.I may not find out what it is till spring but I sure am gettin itchy. Four months till thaw and gettin to the bottom of it. Thanks for your comments


----------



## ayeyou (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Jimmy,
I have been researching the area that The pictures above were taken at near our placer claims and it turns out that the most prevelant minerlized ores there are in fact copper in or associated with breccia shoots. The exciting part is that I have found two instances where this ore was assayed, and I am talking about in the 1890 s , and both assays came back as quite hi grade copper but more interestingly at slightly over an ounce per ton gold locked in sulphides. In one case the old minister of mines inspector was kinda chucklin to himself that the miners were drillin and blastin the copper ore hoping to find a vein of gold and when the inspector took a sample and assayed it there was an ounce a ton in their ore but they couldnt see the gold so didnt recognize it as being present. Now I really cant wait to get out there and get some to assay. My brother lives just 50 miles from that spot and he has a snow mobile so I think a little midwinter prospecting is in order.should be easy enough to find few nice samples under the snow in that huge rockslide. Thanks for the hint that put me on the investigative trail.


----------



## jimmydolittle (Dec 22, 2011)

That is so cool! Good luck with your claim.


----------

